# HT Bikes XCC 5.5, neues, 2x gefahrenens Mountainbike, Gr. 53



## 4x_racer (29. November 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110784888895#ht_682wt_1396


----------

